# If fail at ARGC, where to go next ? US or UK ?



## Newschmoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello all
Do you have any recommendations for clinics for over 40's with own eggs please ? Does anyone have any positive experience of US clinics eg the Sher clinic or or others in the US who treat over 40's? 
Thanks


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Probably the two top clinics in the world are CCRM in Colorado and Cornell in NYC.

BUT, before spending the huge amounts it will cost you to cycle, I would urge you to make sure all your testing on you and DH is up to date and has covered every aspect. It would also make sense to have any meds. you needed prescribed in the UK in advance of your cycle.

I got pregnant at 2 London clinics (Lister, London Fertility Centre) and also at Cornell between age of 44 and 44.5. Sadly I miscarried all 3 pregnancies. I then moved to donor eggs and got pregnant on each cycle and also miscarried.

This was to a great extent, because I had other issues other than age. I had clotting issues and autoimmune issues and it wasn't until I was properly diagnosed and medicated that I found success.

I found that the US clinics will ignore a lot of your UK treatment and start from 'year zero' when you cycle with them. So you need to be proactive in terms of persuading them you may need to use other prescribed meds. They need evidence of clotting etc,

The Sher clinics are much more open to testing (esp. immune) and they are used to over 40s but their results are not as good as the others.

If it was me, I would have a review with your clinic to go over your options and find out why this isn't working and why you can't get pg.

I would set up telephone consults with Cornell, CCRM and maybe Sher.

I would make sure all your tests are up to date and you have eliminated possible causes of failure eg.
Sperm
Thyroid (TSH between 1 and 2 etc)
Uterine
Clotting
Autoimmune
Immune
Infection for you and DH
You may want to have a look at Agate's very useful info. on what questions to ask after ivf failure.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

You are with the top two clinics for over 40s in the UK. I really wouldn't go to another UK clinic but gather all your info. etc. and stay with ARGC or Lister.
Finally, you may have to consider either donor sperm/donor eggs or both. You may want to review this and perhaps think of a deadline which is comfortable for you taking into account finances and also the emotional stress of many cycles.

Best of luck,
Daisy


----------



## Newschmoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for your comprehensive answer Daisy- much appreciated. I've had all the testing that the ARGC recommends and it has come up with issues (eg autoimmune issues)which they are trying to treat. My husband also has issues identified through DNA testing carried out outside the ARGC and treatment seems to be simply high doses of vitamins.  I will have look at the other stuff and see if there is anything I've missed. Sadly I think the issue is v low ovarian reserve/age so am wondering if US clinics are a bit more forward thinking about newer treatments to assist with this eg DHEA or others. Or maybe others in the UK such as Dr George at ZWest?


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Newschmoo, the only other place i could suggest is Create. 

Would be really interested to find out how you get on, I'm just about to start 2nd IVF at the Lister and will prob move to ARGC if this one doesn't work. But prob will be asking the same question if that doesn't work.

Best of luck x


----------



## Newschmoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Stef. Have you heard good things about Create for older ladies? Have l found argc more comprehensive than Lister but then again I got the most amount of embryos at Lister.
Good luck with your cycles.


----------



## JuicyLucy74 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi there girls, just wanted to share my experience with you, I was a patient back in October at ARGC but unfortunately had a bad outcome and not a  very pleasant experience despite most of staff been so lovely it was just way to busy and unorganised for my liking, I had previously been there when Mr Gafar worked there (2nd in command to mr T) and really had a great experience with him, he was so nice and always gave me the time I needed. I have been looking for him since as he is no longer there. I finally found out the other day via a friend of a friend that he actually has his own clinic in Epsom and everything is based under one roof, bloods, procedures, accupuncture which really would make life easy for me. 

I think its called The Newlife Clinic based in Epsom, I would really recommend Mr Gafar, all positive things to say about him.
I will be starting treatment soon so maybe i might see some of you around. 
Good luck in whatever you chosse to do.

Lucy x


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have heard good things about both Create and ARGC. I live in Wimbledon and the guy I go to for Acupuncture does quite a lot of work with Create and says that they specialise in women over 40 with low AMH (me!). Apparently, Create is still pretty busy and rubbish at keeping to appointment times but I think a lot of clinics are like that. I've got an appointment booked with ARGC for next month so we'll see what happens there - one of the girls I work with has just had twins via ARGC after 2or 3 failed attempts elsewhere. 
Someone also recommended the Clininc in Epsom to me last week but d ont know much about it yet.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I wasn't impressed with Create at all. I do do that low stimms approach but not in the UK, it's not particularly difficult and any decent clinic should be able to do that for you if you ask for it.


----------



## Newschmoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Juicy Lucy. Let me know how you get on with the clinic in Epsom .
Urban girl - have you tried the low stimms approach but just wouldn't recommend doing it with Create ?


----------

